

Where the Future Comes to Rehearse (It's Education Agenda) - REducator
http://www.anurbanteacherseducation.com/2011/04/where-future-comes-to-rehearse.html

======
entangld
That article used a lot of words to say next to nothing. It only mentioned
what is going on without describing any effects at all.

I personally don't care if administrators have no educational background. They
may be very strict professionals working in these roles. I'd rather have data
on whether those inexperienced administrators are getting results.

